# Dudley Guest Hospital, West Midlands



## DogRecon (Jan 2, 2009)

Someone else has already done a post for this but has no photos. I have photos.
The place will shortly be knocked down for houses






The old lodge










More pics are required


----------



## yamahapaul (Jan 27, 2009)

Some history-
Dudley Guest Hospital is a hospital located in Dudley, West Midlands.
It is situated in Tipton Road, and the buildings were originally constructed in 1849 by the Earl of Dudley to accommodate miners blinded in the numerous local coal mines. The miners rejected the Earl's charity, and the buildings remained empty until 1871, when they were taken over by local chainmaker Joseph Guest and turned into a hospital.
The hospital's accident and emergency department closed in 1983 and was relocated to Russells Hall hospital. A new horseshoe-shaped extension was opened in 2003, but the old buildings - including the out-patients department - remained in use until October 2007.
Most of the buildings are due to be retained owing to their historic importance, though some of the less significant structures are set to be demolished, and it has been speculated for some time that houses will be built there, although nothing definite has yet been confirmed.
In 2008, it was used to film Ghosthunting With... and stars from I'm a Celebrity....Get Me Out Of Here! ghosthunted in parts of the hospital, just six months after it closed.

I took the following pics last summer, I believe most, if not all the equipment has now been stripped out and the majority donated to charities in third world countries..











































































There's more (lots!) on my flickr, here-

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yamahapaul/sets/72157612604827331/

and some HDRs here-

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yamahapaul/sets/72157612621926311/


----------



## Danny523 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just checked out ALL your photos on Flickr, looks pretty cool


----------



## Jaff_fox (Jan 28, 2009)

Hmm curious.. when I went here about 3-4 weeks ago the place was a hive of activity with no signs of running down...


----------



## yamahapaul (Jan 28, 2009)

Danny523 said:


> Just checked out ALL your photos on Flickr, looks pretty cool



thanks danny 



Jaff_fox said:


> Hmm curious.. when I went here about 3-4 weeks ago the place was a hive of activity with no signs of running down...



define 'hive of activity' jaff as I'm curious now....


----------



## Jaff_fox (Jan 28, 2009)

yamahapaul said:


> thanks danny
> define 'hive of activity' jaff as I'm curious now....



People being pushed about in wheel chairs. Nurses visible through the windows, lots of general people parked up in the car park. Basically like any running hospital.
I was a bit annoyed because I was led to believe it had closed and traveled some distance to see it. Oh well..


----------



## yamahapaul (Jan 30, 2009)

Jaff_fox said:


> People being pushed about in wheel chairs. Nurses visible through the windows, lots of general people parked up in the car park. Basically like any running hospital.
> I was a bit annoyed because I was led to believe it had closed and traveled some distance to see it. Oh well..



There's a live new hospital next door, access to which can be gained through the old entrance gates..... unless of course they've sorted out the condemned 3rd floor, reinstated all the equipment, staffed it back up and closed down the new build hospital in the last couple of months..... which I doubt....


----------



## DogRecon (Jan 31, 2009)

I used to live at the back of the hospital and never knew the history. Thanks.
As for the inside, wow. That swimming (hydrotherapy) pool area was put in about 1990, I have the plans for that!.
There's quite a run of tunnels beneath the place.


----------



## yamahapaul (Feb 3, 2009)

DogRecon said:


> I used to live at the back of the hospital and never knew the history. Thanks.
> As for the inside, wow. That swimming (hydrotherapy) pool area was put in about 1990, I have the plans for that!.
> There's quite a run of tunnels beneath the place.



Thanks man! I wish the mortuary had've still been there but I'm led to believe it was bulldozed a few years ago, just my luck!


----------



## Cuban B. (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice looking pace, shame it won't be explorable for much longer.


----------



## moonwharfpoet (Feb 23, 2009)

looks really good! do we have a date for demol? I like the way it looks so untouched by the local yobbos.
Tom


----------



## Jaff_fox (Feb 25, 2009)

Wouldn't mind seeing another report from here before I make the 200 mile round trip just to find its still in use again -.-


----------



## yamahapaul (Feb 27, 2009)

moonwharfpoet said:


> looks really good! do we have a date for demol? I like the way it looks so untouched by the local yobbos.
> Tom



The local yobs donn't stand a chance here! 



Jaff_fox said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing another report from here before I make the 200 mile round trip just to find its still in use again -.-



I'd like to _see_ a report from you, but hey sometimes life sucks!  You'll just have to take my word for it.... here's some more pics tho-





HDRs


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 27, 2009)

A grand looking building 

Enjoyed looking through these pics -thanks for posting,


----------



## yamahapaul (Feb 28, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> A grand looking building
> 
> Enjoyed looking through these pics -thanks for posting,



Thanks!  I've got loads but its hard to know what to post and what not to post


----------



## smileysal (Feb 28, 2009)

This looks gorgeous, both from the outside and the inside, especially that board room in the old part. That looks excellent, and love that hydro pool, that looks in excellent condition. Aren't they going to keep the pool in use or do they have a newer one in the newer hospital now? Hope the older front part (or the lodge) aren't demolished, love both of those (I'd live in the lodge  ). 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## yamahapaul (Mar 10, 2009)

smileysal said:


> This looks gorgeous, both from the outside and the inside, especially that board room in the old part. That looks excellent, and love that hydro pool, that looks in excellent condition. Aren't they going to keep the pool in use or do they have a newer one in the newer hospital now? Hope the older front part (or the lodge) aren't demolished, love both of those (I'd live in the lodge  ).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sal



The boardroom will stay Sal, as its in the old (and preserved) part, the pool will go as its a newer addition, the 'lodge' (outpatients) will stay


----------

